# Things to do once you have a CZ



## Hyunchback

I'm not going to post a How-to, more a "what to get done".

With a CZ 75 you will probably want the mod that is standard on the 85, drop free magazine brake. 

An owner can order the 85 magazine brake or flatten his own, there are other places on the web to tell you how to do that.

The other thing to do is have a gunsmith smooth the trigger.

Stock triggers on ALL handguns below $1000 in this country could stand improvement and stock CZ triggers tend to be their biggest percieved flaw.

You buy a great gun, make it greater still by having someone competent do the trigger work. If that's you, okay, go for it. If you are me you take it to the gunsmith and pay his price and get it done right.

Some people have an attitude about gunsmiths (and very likely some gunsmiths have an attitude) but my gunsmith takes my money and gives me service with a smile. He backs up his work by working more to fix things if he didn't get it right, for free.

If I could get a politician to do that I'd be a very happy man, indeed.


----------



## bompa

The only other thing to replace is the mag springs..The factory springs are not tempered right..When one starts having feeding problems that is the cure..
Think that the CZ is one of the best buys on the market today and is,at least mine are,the most accurate factory guns to be had..
I like mine,all three of them..


----------



## Shipwreck

I've read from other people that the trigger sometimes needs work on CZs


----------



## mvslay

I tend to agree about the trigger being the weak link of the CZ 75. I took mine out yesterday with three other pistols. It is probably the first time I've shot that pistol in a year and a half. And I must say the trigger is the roughest of all the weapons I own. My other complaint is the stock grips. But that is easily solved.


----------



## Justice4all

I agree about the positives already said as well as about the triggers. All of my CZ's had pretty rough triggers on them. However, I just used the supplied snap caps and sat in front of the boob tube and pulled the trigger until my fingers ached. Between that and a thousand rounds or so, the triggers smoothed up quite nicely. Not gunsmith nice, but much better than factory.


----------



## Buffal0

Justice4all said:


> I agree about the positives already said as well as about the triggers. All of my CZ's had pretty rough triggers on them. However, I just used the supplied snap caps and sat in front of the boob tube and pulled the trigger until my fingers ached. Between that and a thousand rounds or so, the triggers smoothed up quite nicely. Not gunsmith nice, but much better than factory.


How often do you replace the green plugs in the snap caps? I have always wondered if there is a limited life span on those....


----------



## Pistolero

The anodized finish on the rims wears and the aluminum gets dinged-up first and other feeding/ejecting issues tend to arise before the dampeners give out in my experience.


----------



## Buffal0

Pistolero said:


> The anodized finish on the rims wears and the aluminum gets dinged-up first and other feeding/ejecting issues tend to arise before the dampeners give out in my experience.


Hmmm... Mine must be different. My pop caps are black plastic with a spot to put these green plugs. I notice that the firing pin puts a hole in them, not all the way through, and it's not like they are ruined after a few shots, it's just they look maybe worn out. I may just invest in some actually good blastcaps. As a sidenote: What are the disadvantages of dry firing? Can it cause the firing pin to... I dunno... suck? I just don't get the idea of why you need blastcaps (I use them, and I don't know why I use them, so I want to know why I should use them).


----------



## jimmy

Buffal0, hi:

I can't answer your question about why do we need to use snap caps for dry firing...It has to do something with the dampening mechanism for the firing pin, but i will let the experts answer that.

As for the green cap. yes I have the same black plastic dummy cartridge with the green rubber cap..I usually fire 100 dry fired rounds on one side, then I flipp the green cap and insert it again and fire another 100 dry rounds on the other surface of the green cap..I could never find the answer for that, but I have done that about quite a few times on both of my CZs and I like the way the trigger feels. I haven't eliminated the creep totally, but still it is my most accurate gun ever at distances beyond 15 yards..So I am not complaining about the trigger..and by the way, it did smoothen out alot at around 1000 rounds. Now why 100 dry rounds per each surface of the green cap, I tried it and nothing happened..Is that a good reason  :watching:


----------



## Buffal0

jimmy said:


> Buffal0, hi:
> 
> I can't answer your question about why do we need to use snap caps for dry firing...It has to do something with the dampening mechanism for the firing pin, but i will let the experts answer that.
> 
> As for the green cap. yes I have the same black plastic dummy cartridge with the green rubber cap..I usually fire 100 dry fired rounds on one side, then I flipp the green cap and insert it again and fire another 100 dry rounds on the other surface of the green cap..I could never find the answer for that, but I have done that about quite a few times on both of my CZs and I like the way the trigger feels. I haven't eliminated the creep totally, but still it is my most accurate gun ever at distances beyond 15 yards..So I am not complaining about the trigger..and by the way, it did smoothen out alot at around 1000 rounds. Now why 100 dry rounds per each surface of the green cap, I tried it and nothing happened..Is that a good reason  :watching:


Now some snap caps have metal caps right? Like aluminum or something? Maybe I am completely wrong. I have seen some (I think) with actual springs in the "bullet". I think I want to get me some of those.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Hyunchback

Good post 

Thanks 

I really like my new CZ 75 compact. :smt082

I will get the trigger worked on and I need night sights.

Gun is incredibly accurate.


----------



## 60DRB

The trigger on my '87 pre-import is just fine. Best shooting handgun I own. Thousands of rounds through it and never a hiccup.


----------



## pitts

mine is a cz27 nazi stamps all over in 32 cal perfect grips and an excellent carry gun


----------



## Smitty79

Talk to Automatic Accuracy, Cajun Gun Works or CZ Custom. Any of them can make your gun wonderful.


----------

